# USB mouse not recognized on boot!

## ajaygautam

Hello,

Recently, I added a USB mouse to my system. The problem is that the new mouse is not recognized on boot. If I pull it out and plug it back in, it works fine.

Any suggestions on what to try would be REALLY appreciated. I have been trying to get this working for a while now.

What I have tried till now:

- Coldpug is installed, started, and in default runlevel. Just tried "/etc/init.d/coldplug restart" ... did not help  :Sad: 

- X configuration is fine. Mouse points to /dev/input/mice. Everything works fine if I plug it in after computer has started.

- USB modules are compiled into the kernel itself.

Thanks in advance

Ajay

----------

## erik258

are you sure nothing is being modprobed?  try booting, doing an lsmod, then unplug/replug and lsmod

----------

## ajaygautam

 *erik258 wrote:*   

> are you sure nothing is being modprobed?  try booting, doing an lsmod, then unplug/replug and lsmod

 

Yes, I am sure. Just for the heck of it, I tried it again... Here are the before and after lsmods....

```
Mogambo ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               3469372  12

forcedeth              20932  0

i2c_nforce2             6208  0

i2c_core               19856  1 i2c_nforce2

nvidia_agp              7388  1

sha1                    2624  0

arc4                    1792  0

ppp_mppe                6596  0

ahci                   12292  0

sata_sil24             10756  0

sata_sil                9028  0

libata                 55308  3 ahci,sata_sil24,sata_sil

uhci_hcd               29776  0

Mogambo ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               3469372  12

forcedeth              20932  0

i2c_nforce2             6208  0

i2c_core               19856  1 i2c_nforce2

nvidia_agp              7388  1

sha1                    2624  0

arc4                    1792  0

ppp_mppe                6596  0

ahci                   12292  0

sata_sil24             10756  0

sata_sil                9028  0

libata                 55308  3 ahci,sata_sil24,sata_sil

uhci_hcd               29776  0

Mogambo ~ #

```

PS: about 1 time out of 10, the boot will automatically enable the mouse.

Any other suggestions ?

Ajay

----------

## BitJam

Check the output of dmesg.  OldTango had a similar problem here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-450111-highlight-.html

and was able to fix it.

Your problem may not be the same but the debugging could be similar.  Start with looking for error messages in dmesg.

----------

## ajaygautam

I have tried both his solutions, but neither works for me  :Sad: 

Any other suggestions?

Ajay

(Sorry for the delayed reply)

----------

## erik258

Now that I think about it, I'm not sure coldplug is the one you want.  

Coldplug is, if i am not mistaken, for  things that are connected when the computer is off.  

Isn't there an analogue, hotplug, that is for plugging things in when the computer's on?  

I realize that the computer isn't on when the mouse is attached in this case, but maybe coldplug leaves the usb devices alone, and hotplug is what you want.  

This is just a guess, though.  My usb mouse works fine, and  *Quote:*   

> slim ~ # emerge -s hotplug -v
> 
> Searching...   
> 
> [ Results for search key : hotplug ]
> ...

 

good luck

----------

## ajaygautam

 *erik258 wrote:*   

> Now that I think about it, I'm not sure coldplug is the one you want.  
> 
> Coldplug is, if i am not mistaken, for  things that are connected when the computer is off.  
> 
> Isn't there an analogue, hotplug, that is for plugging things in when the computer's on?  
> ...

 

Well, I have both hotplug and coldplug installed.

Ajay

----------

## erik258

darn.

well maybe if you recompiled your kernel with the usb drivers as modules?  

and you don't have usb-Ohci , do you?  you probably don't want it.  I have seen that it can break things like this.  Almost everybody wants usb-uhci and usb-ehci (usb 2.0) instead.

----------

## ajaygautam

 *erik258 wrote:*   

> darn.
> 
> well maybe if you recompiled your kernel with the usb drivers as modules?  
> 
> and you don't have usb-Ohci , do you?  you probably don't want it.  I have seen that it can break things like this.  Almost everybody wants usb-uhci and usb-ehci (usb 2.0) instead.

 

Yes, I do have usb-ohci. ohci and ehci are compiled into the kernel. uhci, I compiled as a module just for the heck of it. It gets (auto)insmoded on boot, but can be safely rmmod'ed. which doesn't effect anything. Perhaps I should remove uhci altogether. Maybe its conflicting with ohci!

This still remains, a low priority, issue...

Ajay

----------

## erik258

The idea of there being a conflict would make sense.  Some of my computers use the ohci driver, and although one's buggy, I think it's just coincidental that ut runs the ohci driver.  I have never had a problem with either, but people do seem to sometimes have probles with both.

Does it matter where the mouse is plugged in?  Have you tried a 2.0 port?  And have you checked dmesg or something to see whether {'hot'|'cold'}plug is having any problems, or says whether its probing usb or anything?  just wild guesses.

----------

## jerrykenny

also you just need to have coldplug on at the "boot" runlevel, while hotplug should be at the "default" runlevel . . . . . 

And what with udev, I'm not even sure we should have either coldplug or hotplug anymore ? I must find out more about udev

----------

## ajaygautam

 *erik258 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Does it matter where the mouse is plugged in?  Have you tried a 2.0 port?  And have you checked dmesg or something to see whether {'hot'|'cold'}plug is having any problems, or says whether its probing usb or anything?  just wild guesses.

 

I have tried various USB ports (1.1 and 2.0), doesn't see to make any difference.

I have grepped dmesg, and sys logs for issues. Didn't find much. It seems to be probbing USB.

Any idea if there me be a condition where mouse may not respond ?

(Will check runlevels today evening).

Ajay

----------

## erik258

I was hoping that would help darn.

i guess it _could_ be a mouse problem, although I've never heard of that, but maybe test it with another mouse?  BTW i highly doubt it's a mouse problem.

----------

## jerrykenny

Hi folks, I'm just back to gentoo after a long while with Ubuntu, but seem to have my usb stuff all behaving again . . . . . lots of us are having very similar issues with usb and I've added the folowing post (ie, how mine got sorted)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3320032.html#3320032

If anyone tries it and finds it doesnt work, then write back here and I'll remove the post rather than send lots of people on the wrong track. 

Good Luck

----------

## tutaepaki

I had a very similar problem with a USB mouse on my wifes windows system. It turned out to be some combination of the mouse and system. The mouse which exhibited the same symptoms as yours was fine on my work windows machine, and my work USB mouse was fine one her laptop. So I just brough another USB mouse for her, and all was fine. 

So, if you can get your hands on another USB mouse, it would be worth trying a different mouse.

----------

## ajaygautam

 *jerrykenny wrote:*   

> also you just need to have coldplug on at the "boot" runlevel, while hotplug should be at the "default" runlevel . . . . . 
> 
> And what with udev, I'm not even sure we should have either coldplug or hotplug anymore ? I must find out more about udev

 

"rc-update -s" shows that coldplug is in boot level and hotplug is in default level.

----------

## ajaygautam

Maybe it is just the mouse... anyway... I have invested way too much time into this. Not worth the effort...

Dropping it for now...

Thanks to all those who replied.

Ajay

----------

## dsd

sounds like a kernel bug, if you can reproduce it on the latest gentoo sources (2.6.16) and want to pursue this further, enable CONFIG_USB_DEBUG and file a bug with full dmesg output after boot and replug.

----------

## jerrykenny

Honestly apprentice, I had the very same thing with my first kernel compilation. . . . .had to unplug, then replug my mouse (in effect hotplugging)  Try my link, all it's going to cost you is a kernel recompile . . . . . why buy another mouse if you dont have to. . . . . you couldn't really report it as a bug, as it does tell within the info for menuconfig that the full HID support for USB cant be used alongside the other usb mouse drivers. . . . . 

Also ohci and uhci need to be as modules (not compliled in )  for my system anyway.

----------

## dsd

if you are interested in getting it fixed, you should file a bug for your ohci/uhci module requirement thing, after reproducing the issue on 2.6.16

----------

## ajaygautam

 *jerrykenny wrote:*   

> ....  Try my link, all it's going to cost you is a kernel recompile . . . . . .

 

I read that link earlier, didn't seem like it applied to my case. Will read closer and perhaps recompile over the weekend. Thanks

Ajay

----------

## ajaygautam

 *dsd wrote:*   

> if you are interested in getting it fixed, you should file a bug for your ohci/uhci module requirement thing, after reproducing the issue on 2.6.16

 

This is something worth pursuing... Thanks I will do it.

Ajay

----------

